# Giving reasons to Uber for low rating to pax



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When you give an under 5* rating to a pax on Uber the options appear asking what is the reason. I haven't given a reason in months, but wanted to the other day. All the options were locked on me, I could not give a reason. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber is highly suspicious that drivers are guilty of applying bogus rating comments towards their wonderful list of clientele who can do no wrong, as long as their credit card is valid.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

The last time I gave a Pax a 2-star I checked the Box that read , ******


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Likely the only one reading the reason for a low rating is a bot which promptly moves it to the trash folder. Click on any at random .No one cares or reads them any way.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

"Other".


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I cant select any either


----------



## makeitupinvolume (Oct 31, 2018)

used to 1 star every ride not going 10+ miles with no cash tip, the newest "increase" that actually decreased my pay $400+ a month every non airport ride no cash tip 1 star

plus almost got my $4 a trip cut back by cruise control at 70 instead of 80 & of course going north to exit instead if south adding 2 miles to the trip

70 i assume is what torture feels like on a 75 but bonus probably save a buck or few on gas as well

the 2 short rides i took for the team last week after cancelling multiple just cuz got really bad experiences lol didnt get out open door, dropped at building 1/4 mike away cuz thats what gps, immediatley turned off heat in 35 degree weather....

they all belong in jail


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

makeitupinvolume said:


> used to 1 star every ride not going 10+ miles with no cash tip, the newest "increase" that actually decreased my pay $400+ a month every non airport ride no cash tip 1 star
> 
> plus almost got my $4 a trip cut back by cruise control at 70 instead of 80 & of course going north to exit instead if south adding 2 miles to the trip
> 
> ...


Can someone translate what is going on here???


----------



## makeitupinvolume (Oct 31, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Can someone translate what is going on here???


I 1 star every ride that doesn't go 10+ miles with no cash tip.

I drive 5mph under the speed limit & long haul now after the recent decrease uber has the gall to call an increase

I ignore or cancel 90+% of the fraudulent blank contracts uber sends me

If I cancel too much for refusing to work for free sometimes I'll take a few for the team to lower my cancel rate, I try to keep it round 30%, these riders get the 1star experience the rates theyre paying call for.

kapeesh


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

makeitupinvolume said:


> I 1 star every ride that doesn't go 10+ miles with no cash tip.
> 
> I drive 5mph under the speed limit & long haul now after the recent decrease uber has the gall to call an increase
> 
> ...


Punctuation and Proper English helps in deciphering your story. Welcome to the UP.N


----------



## makeitupinvolume (Oct 31, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Punctuation and Proper English helps in deciphering your story. Welcome to the UP.N


math has benefited my life way more than forum spell checking, not interested in gold stars just like i don't care about badges or being 1 starred : )

if its important its properly written, this place an echo chamber mostly the same 100 people censoring any real attempts at uniting because they profit on referral fees(96% failure rate helps them) so they really don't care if uber goes so does their revenue


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

makeitupinvolume said:


> math has benefited my life way more than forum spell checking, not interested in gold stars just like i don't care about badges or being 1 starred : )
> 
> if its important its properly written, this place an echo chamber mostly the same 100 people censoring any real attempts at uniting because they profit on referral fees(96% failure rate helps them) so they really don't care if uber goes so does their revenue


I like your attitude. You have inspired me to 1 star the 75% of PAX that don't tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Skullduggery at play

Always with Uber


----------

